# UAE Drift - now 17th Dec, have a ticket but do not have a company ((



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

hi everybody. I bought a ticket to the Drift for tomorrow - UAE Drift - UAE Drift Launches December 9-11th Dubai Festival City - but now turns out my friends can not go.. so I am alone.. (( 
is there anybody here who is going tomorrow and whom I can join? 
please let me know..


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

hey dude 
I am going , pm me if you need company


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

ultramind said:


> hey dude
> I am going , pm me if you need company


I would have if it hadn't been canceled ((( :boxing:


----------



## aasim859 (Dec 10, 2010)

gr8.. i have my exams going on! got tickets but cant attend..


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

the event is rescheduled on to the next Friday - UAE Drift rescheduled for this Friday | CarMiddleEast.com
again searching for a company


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

so its free this time? I may well go and have a look. What time does it start?


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

What is it?


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

2 Bigjimbo: yeah, it's free now.. starts at 16.00, gates open at 14.00
2 RPG: didn't you see Tokyo Drift?


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

RPG said:


> What is it?



Oversteering causing loss of traction in the rear wheels through turns, while maintaining vehicle control and a high exit speed  ........ ie. driving as if you're in middle east


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I might go to this! I hope they do some professional drifting and not those amateur idiots who kill their beautiful engines while doing burnouts!


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I might go to this! I hope they do some professional drifting and not those amateur idiots who kill their beautiful engines while doing burnouts!


yeah.. I hope so too..


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I wanna see AWD turbo cars do some drifts ...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Errr I hope you know those cars CAN drift too


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I have seem them drift in vids ... that's about it ... really difficult to drift AWD's ...

Would you show me, Oh Master ....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

lookingforsmth said:


> the event is rescheduled on to the next Friday - UAE Drift rescheduled for this Friday | CarMiddleEast.com
> again searching for a company


I've changed the thread title to show the new date. You might get a better response that way


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

Elphaba, thanks


----------

